# Salling Clicker for iPhone



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

*Patiently* waiting for this.

Used to have it on an older S60 Nokia. Wondered why this had not surfaced yet for iPhone but just read a quick little post from Salling himself saying that he'll likely to start on it when the SDK gets released in Feb 08. 

That would so perfect. 

H!


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Ohenri said:


> *Patiently* waiting for this.
> 
> Used to have it on an older S60 Nokia. Wondered why this had not surfaced yet for iPhone but just read a quick little post from Salling himself saying that he'll likely to start on it when the SDK gets released in Feb 08.
> 
> ...


what the hell are you talking about dude


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

He's talking about something like this.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

The Doug said:


> He's talking about something like this.


oh right..seems like a cool app..


----------



## thirdeyevision (Jun 25, 2002)

*Remote Buddy for iPhone / iPod Touch*

No need to wait. I've only had time to play with it briefly...really enjoying remote iTunes control.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

thirdeyevision said:


> No need to wait. I've only had time to play with it briefly...really enjoying remote iTunes control.


Wow.

I was actually going to ask to see if there was one out there, but I figured that one one had really stepped into Salling's territory. But I knew that it would be absolutely bananas on an iPhone. 

Excellent. 

Great link 3rdeye. Thanks a mil. How's it been so far?? This + Mac Mini as a media center should make for something quite splashy. Is it responsive?? Quick?? Any hang ups??

Veej, if you have a Nokia s60, you should try it. It's a great app. Control your entire Mac pretty much from your cell phone. 

H!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Note that Remote Buddy on iPhone and Touch works by WiFi. While this is easy enough with a home network, it can present issues if trying to do it on other networks. The computer itself can be set up as a base station but there are some issues noted on the Remote Buddy sight.

When running, this setup has a great Wow! factor.

Salling Clicker works with Bluetooth devices and can be less problematic.

Anyone know of a true bluetooth remote?


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

rgray said:


> Note that Remote Buddy on iPhone and Touch works by WiFi. While this is easy enough with a home network, it can present issues if trying to do it on other networks. The computer itself can be set up as a base station but there are some issues noted on the Remote Buddy sight.
> 
> When running, this setup has a great Wow! factor.
> 
> ...




I noticed the WiFi operation and also figured it would - seeing that this will run on an iPod touch. I can just imagine the LP artwork showing up and the great screen to boot. 

Salling Clicker is also running off wifi now, given the availability along side BT. I suppose you choose between the 2? 

Given no issues w/ a network, would we not be best to run it off wifi for sheer range reasons?? Not that you need to run the stereo from beyond 30ft. But if you did, I'm also assuming that if you had say 2-3 access points like Airport Expresses, this could be more interesting in getting the sound played all over whilst still maintaining a good connection, no?? 

This is making so much more sense by the min.

H!


----------



## thirdeyevision (Jun 25, 2002)

Ohenri said:


> Wow.
> 
> Great link 3rdeye. Thanks a mil. How's it been so far?? This + Mac Mini as a media center should make for something quite splashy. Is it responsive?? Quick?? Any hang ups??


That's exactly the set-up I have at home and I think the perfect scenario where Remote Buddy really integrates well. Everything I wish Front Row was or could be.

Paired with an iPhone and my Mini-media center, iTunes control is incredible. Because you have complete visual navigation/reference on the iPhone screen itself, control can be made anywhere within the house. As you've noted with the addition of Airport Express, this is where AirTunes is really useable, and can really be exploited.

I was initially drawn to Remote Buddy for the iPhone control, but have found the operation with a Wii Remote even better. Even if you don't own a Wii, the Wii Remote itself is well worth the buy for pairing. I have a wireless keyboard and mouse for our Mini-media center, but with the Wii Remote, operation is even more efficient. Navigating and control with one hand sitting comfortably on the couch. It works so well that we're going to be possibly adding one at work for one of the boardrooms with a Mac.

The trial demo is really worth at least a try. There's a bit of a learning curve. With the many customizable features and support for multiple devices, operation can get a little complex. Definitely worth a try though.


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

Ohenri said:


> I noticed the WiFi operation and also figured it would - seeing that this will run on an iPod touch. I can just imagine the LP artwork showing up and the great screen to boot.
> 
> Salling Clicker is also running off wifi now, given the availability along side BT. I suppose you choose between the 2?
> 
> ...


This is exactly how I use my Palm TX with Salling Clicker and a couple of other plugins. My ole G4 iMac serves as the base and I can stream music to a couple Express Routers. It's grand.


----------



## thirdeyevision (Jun 25, 2002)

Another under-exposed iPhone app, Simplify Media

Browsing/navigating content on the iPhone needs work, but future updates will really make this ncredible.


----------

